# Wanted - 101 Solved ME Problems - Second Edition



## abourne (Feb 8, 2011)

If anyone has this item:

101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems (MESPT) - *2nd Edition (2009)*

http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_pr_MESPT

I would like to purchase it, new or used.

Must be 2nd Edition.

I am leaving the country for a month beginning February 18th, so I need to have it before that date, willing to accommodate expedited shipping.

Please feel free to email me at:

http://scr.im/apr30


----------



## navyasw02 (Feb 8, 2011)

abourne said:


> If anyone has this item:
> 101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems (MESPT) - *2nd Edition (2009)*
> 
> http://ppi2pass.com/ppi/PPIShop_pr_MESPT
> ...


Dont waste your money, it's a piece of crap.


----------

